# "Dialerwebmaster" erzählt aus seinem Leben



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

_Abgetrennt hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6036&start=120_




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rubi , halt´s Maul, geh nach Hause und freu dich an deinen mehr oder weniger redlich erworbenen
> Flöhen...


Ok Ok, ich halte das Maul. Bin "Zuhause" und fress jetzt Kaviar, trinke Moet und liebe 10 Supermodels gleichzeitig. 
Was hast DU denn für ein Problem? Arbeitslos?
Wixen kostet nun mal.

Rubi


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok, ich halte das Maul.


versprochen ?  das wäre schön,  auf Gossensprache kann das Forum verzichten... 
man merkt doch immer wieder wo die Knaben herkommen.....

.


----------



## drboe (5 November 2004)

anonymer Aufschneider schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok, ich halte das Maul. Bin "Zuhause" und fress jetzt Kaviar, trinke Moet und liebe 10 Supermodels gleichzeitig.


Das hat die Forschung lange wiederlegt. Wenn "Mann" nicht gerade unter Priapismus leidet, kann er "Frau" bei der Ausdauer auf diesem Gebiet unter keinen Umständen das Wasser reichen.



			
				anonymer Aufschneider schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast DU denn für ein Problem? Arbeitslos?


Ach je! Das Euch Typen nie eine originelle Bemerkung einfallen kann.



			
				anonymer Aufschneider schrieb:
			
		

> Wixen kostet nun mal.


Sicher. Wenn Du noch lernst, wie man das schreibt, können Dir  einige hier Dir sogar genau sagen, wieviel. Das heißt nämlich u. a. auch, jemandem eine Ohrfeige zu geben (siehe unten). Und das kann teuer werden. Die übliche Betätigung, die man damit verbindet, deutet übrigens an, dass gerade keine der 10 erwähnten Damen anwesend ist. Das ist dann natürlich spottbillig. Der angebliche Kaviar ist dann vermutlich auch nur "Deutscher Kaviar" (= Rogen von Heringen und Seehasen) und der Moet billiger Schaumwein vom Aldi. Wer's mag 



> wich|sen <[-ks-] V.t.; hat> mit Wachs od. wachsartigem Mittel einreiben u. glänzend machen (Parkettboden, Stiefel); <derb> onanieren; jmdm. eine wichsen <umg.> eine Ohrfeige geben


M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (5 November 2004)

Rubis Supermodels. Süss  :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> versprochen ?  das wäre schön,  auf Gossensprache kann das Forum verzichten...
> man merkt doch immer wieder wo die Knaben herkommen....



Das ist das Problem jedes Suma-Optimierers. Man gewöhnt sich das Jargon der Kunden an. 

Give 'em what they want.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man gewöhnt sich * das *  Jargon der Kunden an.



so ?  da ist nicht viel zu gewöhnen, das steckt im Blut....bzw Kinderstube , die Grammatik 
verrät sowieso,   wo´s herkommt ....  :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Rubi Atemlos schrieb:
			
		

> Bin "Zuhause" und fress jetzt Kaviar, trinke Moet und liebe 10 Supermodels gleichzeitig.


Hofentlich hat Rubi genug Puste.


----------



## dotshead (5 November 2004)

*zensur*

_um keine  Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen , der Autor hat sich selbst zensiert  , modinfo _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 November 2004)

@raserrabbi:

Eine aufmerksame Lektüre der Nutzungsbedingungen wird dringend empfohlen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Der angebliche Kaviar ist dann vermutlich auch nur "Deutscher Kaviar" (= Rogen von Heringen und Seehasen) und der Moet billiger Schaumwein vom Aldi. Wer's mag



Das ist EUER Problem: Jeder mittelprächtige Dialerwebmaster verdient im Monat mehr, als Ihr in 10 Jahren. Verständlich, dass da Missmut aufkommt und man die "Erfolgreichen" anschießt. Dabei lässt sich mit dem Geld eine ganze Menge ertragen und belächeln. 
In Deutschland sind nun mal alle Erfolgreichen schwer vom Pöbel zu ertragen. Verstehen kann man das. Billigen nicht. 
Und wer eine Moet-Magnum-Flasche noch NIE selber geöffnet hat, sondern diese bisher nur in Feinschmeckerkatalog gesehen und beträumt hat, sollte einfach mal Dialerwebmaster werden. 
Es lebt sich nett, adrett und schön, schon jahrelang und auch noch jahrelang. Sozusagen Sofortrente bis mind. 110 Jahre Alter.
So. Nun mal die 15 Supermodels (natürlich echte Frauen aus dem Ostblock) geliebt, ist schon nach 12 Uhr. 

Rubi

PS: Lasst mich bitte lächeln und schreibt etwas in dieses Forum.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=81042#81042



			
				Angeber schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok, ich halte das Maul.


tu´s 

PS: je mehr einer  drüber labert , desto mehr Probleme hat er mit dem "Kleinen"


----------



## sascha (6 November 2004)

Ruby ist klasse. Ruby, meld Dich mal bitte an hier und schick mir Deine Mailaddy. Dann können wir die auf Anfrage *echten* Dialerwebmastern zukommen lassen und Ihr könnt Euch mal persönlich über Euren "Beruf" unterhalten. Die *echten* Dialerwebmaster sind ganz bestimmt begeistert über jemanden wie Dich...


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ruby ist klasse. Ruby, meld Dich mal bitte an hier und schick mir Deine Mailaddy. Dann können wir die auf Anfrage *echten* Dialerwebmastern zukommen lassen und Ihr könnt Euch mal persönlich über Euren "Beruf" unterhalten. Die *echten* Dialerwebmaster sind ganz bestimmt begeistert über jemanden wie Dich...



Wenn Ihr so weiter macht, hat sich das Dialerproblem von selbst erledigt:
Die Dialerwebmaster haben sich dann nämlich alle totgelacht über Euch "Besserverdiener" (Motto: "1 Euro Jobs for the Dialerschutzforum").
Ich lächle schon doller.
Schreibt mehr und alle Dialeranbieter sind tot.

Rubi


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=81042#81042



			
				An Logorrhoe leidender schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Ok, ich halte das Maul.


tu´s doch endlich , geh zum Arzt und laß dich behandeln auch deinen"Kleinen" 
oben kann er sowieso nichts ausrichten , wo nichts ist, kann auch ein Arzt nichts heilen....
http://www.uni-protokolle.de/Lexikon/Logorrhoe.html


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

OK du hast mich überzeugt , ich bin einfach ein dumm plappernder Möchtegernwebmaster 

Rubi


----------



## sascha (6 November 2004)

Ach Rubi, jetzt sei bloß nicht eingeschnappt. Wir Arbeitslose hier im Forum sind doch nur neidisch auf Dich mit Deinem Reichtum und Deinen 20 Supermodels jeden Morgen


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

Ne so viel sinds nicht,  nur 18 bisher , aber ich glaub ich muß doch mal zum Arzt 
eine  von den hatte wohl was , es juckt so höllisch 

Rubi


----------



## dvill (6 November 2004)

Rubi ist zwar bemüht, bleibt aber doch nur zweitklassig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (6 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine  von den hatte wohl was , es juckt so höllisch...


:vlol: 
Ist wohl nicht so dolle mit Deinem Reichtum, wenn Du auf Gebraucht-Models zurückgreifen musst...


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2004)

ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist EUER Problem: Jeder mittelprächtige Dialerwebmaster verdient im Monat mehr, als Ihr in 10 Jahren.


Tatsächlich? Du kennst meine Einkommenssituation und meine Vermögensverhältnisse?



			
				ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Verständlich, dass da Missmut aufkommt und man die "Erfolgreichen" anschießt. Dabei lässt sich mit dem Geld eine ganze Menge ertragen und belächeln.


Missmut? Anschiessen? Aber, aber! Wo sind sie denn, der Gleichmut des "Erfolgreichen" und die Duldungsstarre angesichts beträchtlichen Vermögens? Wäre das nur ansatzweise gegeben, würdest Du Deine Zeit doch sicher nicht hier verplempern. 



			
				ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland sind nun mal alle Erfolgreichen schwer vom Pöbel zu ertragen. Verstehen kann man das. Billigen nicht.


Das Du etwas verstehst, ist angesichts solcher Absonderungen unwahrscheinlich. 



			
				ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer eine Moet-Magnum-Flasche noch NIE selber geöffnet hat, sondern diese bisher nur in Feinschmeckerkatalog gesehen und beträumt hat, sollte einfach mal Dialerwebmaster werden.


Es sollte völlig genügen, sich einen guten Geschmack zu bewahren. 



			
				ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebt sich nett, adrett und schön, schon jahrelang und auch noch jahrelang. Sozusagen Sofortrente bis mind. 110 Jahre Alter.
> So. Nun mal die 15 Supermodels (natürlich echte Frauen aus dem Ostblock) geliebt, ist schon nach 12 Uhr.


Nun sind sogar noch 5 Traumfrauen dazu gekommen? Fein! Das die "Damen" Dich überhaupt ans Hackbrett lassen - schon erschöpft? Oder konsumierst Du etwa, in Ermangelung von Kunden, die Angebote schon selbst? Das ist ja das Schöne am phantasieren: man kann sich einbilden was das Herz heiss begehrt, selbst wenn der Körper es nie hergibt. 



			
				ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Lasst mich bitte lächeln und schreibt etwas in dieses Forum.


Done.

M. Boettcher


----------



## scrat007 (7 November 2004)

Was mir immer wieder auffällt bei solchen Sachen:

Jeder der Dialerbetreiber lobt sein Geld, seinen Porsche usw, aber kein einziger seinen Content. Bisher war auch keiner bereit zu erzählen was er den anbietet für 30 Euro oder einen anderen Betrag.


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2004)

@Ruby
Man prahlt eben mit dem, was man hat, und je weniger man hat, desto mehr neigt man wohl zum Prahlen (John Steinbeck , Jenseits von Eden).


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Jenseits von Eden


... war das nicht Nino de Angelo?


----------



## News (7 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würg! Jetzt muss ich extra meine Stereoanlage anwerfen, um das wieder aus dem Kopf zu kriegen   
Vor allem diese sog. "Orchestrahitz" in dem Song...ta-tamm, ta-tamm.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2004)

1983, glaube ich - geile Zeit war das damals!


----------



## sascha (7 November 2004)

Jep, Herbst 1983. War ab Januar 1984 sieben Wochen lang auf Platz 1, zwischen "Come back and stay" von Paul Young und "Only you" von den Flying Pickets. Meine Jugend *schwärm*


----------



## dotshead (7 November 2004)

@Sascha

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich damals und auch heute Punk-Rock so mochte.


----------



## News (7 November 2004)

OK, ich habe Paul Young eingelegt, From Time to Time: The Singles Collection 8) 
Als Medizin gegen Nino de Angelo


----------



## dotshead (7 November 2004)

Es gibt 2 geile Coverversionen von Paul Young (zwar komplett anders aber irgendwie geil)

The Man in the Iron Mask (original von Billy Bragg) war irgendeine Rückseite
und Love will tear us apart (original von Joy Division)

Die beiden Lieder mochte ich wirklich von P.Y. und dann gab es noch ne spätere Single irgendwas mit Otis (ich denke mal Redding). Aber da komm ich nicht mehr drauf.

<edit>Ich glaube es war "Now I know what makes Otis blue"</edit>


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... war das nicht Nino de Angelo?


Ehr James Dean. Mit dem wurde der Roman 1955 verfilmt: Jenseits von Eden. Nino de Angelo war wohl wirklich nichts heilig...


----------



## sascha (7 November 2004)

> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich damals und auch heute Punk-Rock so mochte



Äh, Moment. War zwar meine Jugend, aber nicht so meine Musik    Das war dann schon eher NDW. Und etwas später kam dann die Heavy-Metal-Phase. Punk? Ärzte halt, gell...  *duck und weg*


----------



## dotshead (7 November 2004)

Ähem auch Ärzte als sie noch gut waren. Unvergessen der Auftritt im DIN-A-Null in D-dorf 22.10.83. Die erste Single Grace Kelly habe ich immer noch. Ansonsten allerdings eher Slime, Angry Samoans, Angelic Upstarts, Daily Terror, Neurotic Arseholes, Crass, Clash usw. War aber schon ne klasse Zeit. *schwärm*


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2004)

Einer meiner Favoriten aus jenen Zeiten:
Come On Eileen von den Dexy's Midnight Runners (erschienen 1982).


----------



## sascha (8 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Einer meiner Favoriten aus jenen Zeiten:
> Come On Eileen von den Dexy's Midnight Runners (erschienen 1982).



Ein Partyhit, der heute noch bei den einschlägigen Feten läuft    Übrigens meistens kurz vor oder nach "Tainted love"...


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

lich ist es bei euch wohl nur, wenn alle gerade mal die gleiche Meinung haben.

Wenn Moderatoren sich im eigenen Haus schon als Gäste tarnen müssen,
wenn ein Gast hier mit "ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:" zitiert wird,
dann sehe ich schwarz für euch alle.

Ein gewisser Neid auf die , die ihr bekämpft, spricht schon aus vielen Beiträgen.

Ich bin manchmal aus Interesse am Dialerthema bei euch, aber das wird mir auch bald zu langweilig, da mache ich's mir lieber woanders gemütlich!


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2004)

Soft Cell - Tainted Love
The Making of Soft Cells' Tainted Love


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Einer meiner Favoriten aus jenen Zeiten:
> Come On Eileen von den Dexy's Midnight Runners (erschienen 1982).


....und nicht zu vergessen: Boy George von Culture Club.



			
				einigermaßen schrieb:
			
		

> _(gemüt)_lich ist es bei euch wohl nur, wenn alle gerade mal die gleiche Meinung haben.


...störe uns doch bitte nicht beim träumen. Es ist doch gut, wenn auch mal Ruhe an der Front ist und OT sind wir hier doch sowieso.


			
				einigermaßen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin manchmal aus Interesse am Dialerthema bei euch, aber das wird mir auch bald zu langweilig, da mache ich's mir lieber woanders gemütlich!


...viel Spaß dann dort! Und außerdem, um den Dialer ist es recht ruhig geworden, momentan gibt es nicht allzuviel, über das man sich "_das Maul zerfetzen_" kann. Wir langweilen uns derzeit alle hier ein bischen und da kommen Trolle eigentlich sogar ganz gelegen. Aber eigentlich war das schon öfter hier so - und wenn ich Sascha´s entliehene Kristallkugel anschmeiße, dann sehe ich für die Zukunft keineswegs das Ende vom Thema "Dialer", zumindest die nächsten Monate sind somit gesichert.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

einigermaßen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Moderatoren sich im eigenen Haus schon als Gäste tarnen müssen,
> wenn ein Gast hier mit "ein anonymer Dummschwätzer schrieb:" zitiert wird,
> dann sehe ich schwarz für euch alle.


Woher will der das eigentlich wissen und und ein Dummschwätzer bleibt nun mal ein Dummschwätzer.
Das ist nun mal der Preis, wenn man als anonymer Gast dummes Zeug postet, niemand kann beweisen 
wer was gepostet hat, dumm gelaufen....


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

lich, (gast)lich, Reducal!
aber ich danke für Deine Antwort, so könnte man sich unterhalten.
Und Boy George ist auch nicht übel, kannte ihn fast gar nicht.
Schönen Gruss!


----------



## Counselor (9 November 2004)

einigermaßen schrieb:
			
		

> Und Boy George ist auch nicht übel, kannte ihn fast gar nicht.


 Everything I own (1987)


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2004)

einigermaßen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gewisser Neid auf die , die ihr bekämpft, spricht schon aus vielen Beiträgen.


Den einzigen Neid, den ich erkennen kann , ist der von dem unbekannten Wasauchimmer 
auf die gepflegtere Atmosphäre in diesem Forum.
Scheint die Nestwärme zu vermissen,  die bei all der Gier nach Geld und Besitz fehlt.
Würde nie auf die Idee kommen , mich in einem dieser Form aufzuhalten, wo es nur so von Arroganz 
Dummheit und Überheblichkeit wimmelt. Die Stippvisiten dort haben so was wie Brechreiz ausgelöst.
 Wenn es ihm nicht paßt, dieses Forum kann wunderbar auch ohne Dialerwasauchimmer auskommen.  
Die Anbiederei ist schon peinlich. 

cp


----------

